# Creative ideas for a Hulk costume?



## CardPartyGiant (Oct 7, 2010)

I was a weightlifter one year, so I bought a superhero costume (one with large muscles) and I wore a grey sweatsuit over it. It looked great! Our store carries some selection of children's superhero costumes http://www.cardandpartygiant.com, or you can find old cheap ones online or locally. It doesn't matter what it looks like because it will be worn underneath the actual costume! Good luck!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I found this pic & also the yellow foam used for cushions. It comes in different thicknesses. Spray it Green. Good Luck


----------



## lucynt (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've got my wife looking tomorrow at a local thrift store for the pants and shirt. Now I need to scare up some foam or padding.

Here's the mask:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Deluxe-Incredible-Hulk-Adult-Vinyl-Costume-Mask-/370423378292?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563ef43174


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey BooBoo, that looks like a good idea. I've always used foam rubber, shaped and glued to a tight shirt with a shirt worn over top. 

Nice mask by the way.


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

My cousin made her husband a hulk costume out of foam from an old bed and green paint...heres the finished look


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Came out Great!!! Is there a little cross over going on, are they the feet for the Thing painted green?


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Off topic but...Does that guy kinda look like George Lopez , or is it just me? Awesome costume.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That is a really kick-ass Hulk!


----------



## JackWhit3 (Sep 23, 2010)

BooBoo said:


> Came out Great!!! Is there a little cross over going on, are they the feet for the Thing painted green?


yes i believe so!


chop shop said:


> Off topic but...Does that guy kinda look like George Lopez , or is it just me? Awesome costume.


haha ive always thought that as well 


Johnny Thunder said:


> That is a really kick-ass Hulk!


thanks yall! they were pretty proud of the overall outcome
and it was relatively simple to make if you have a couple hours!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

chop shop said:


> Off topic but...Does that guy kinda look like George Lopez , or is it just me? Awesome costume.


No, it is definitely not just you, chop. The resemblance is uncanny, especially in the second pic "Watcha!!! George SMAAAAASH!!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*A bit late for halloween, but...*

This is the most amazing Hulk costume I have seen!
http://www.instructables.com/id/HULK-costume/


----------



## Feralferret (Mar 1, 2011)

JackWhit3 said:


> My cousin made her husband a hulk costume out of foam from an old bed and green paint...heres the finished look


That costume is awesome! I am going to party soon as hulk and wondered if you had any kind of instructions for making that costume?


----------

